# Eclipse: Applikation mehrfach ausführen



## Juve001 (14. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte aus Eclipse heraus eine Applikation mehrfach hintereinander mit unterschiedlichen Argumenten und unterschiedlichem Output-File ausführen, ohne dass ich die Applikation jedes Mal manuell starten muss. 'Ne einfache Scipting-Möglichkeit oder sowas in der Art würde ja reichen. Hat jemand eine Idee/einen Ansatz, ob und wie man sowas lösen kann?

Danke schonmal und gute Nacht,
der Juve


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jun 2007)

Ein Ant Script


----------



## Juve001 (15. Jun 2007)

Danke schonmal, aber mehr als mit nem vorgefertigten Script ne Servlet-Anwendung auf nen Tomcat zu kriegen habe ich mit Ant noch nicht zu tun gehabt. Kennst du (oder sonst jemand) ein gutes Tutorial oder so dazu?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jun 2007)

Hier gibt's doch alles:
http://ant.apache.org/


----------



## Juve001 (15. Jun 2007)

Okay, dann schau ich mich da erstmal um. Danke!


----------

